# Navarre Cobia



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I was out on the pier this week slinging pompano jigs when I sight casted this little fella. Put up a pretty good fight on my lightweight setup. Just a couple inches shy of 33", he went back to fight another day.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice catch on light tackle....lots of fun!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Love that conservation for the puppys.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## gagodfrey (Nov 17, 2008)

Uncle Sam recently moved me to upstate NY. Oh how I miss Cobia season. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JSaint (Aug 16, 2014)

the guy in the background looks familiar... nice catch by the way!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job and good on the release! CONGRATS!


----------

